
March Madness: Artificial Swarm Intelligence in Top 99% - hogwash
https://futurism.com/march-madness-a-swarm-intelligence-is-predicting-the-future/
======
hrgeek
Why are all the traces in the thumbnail overlapping? That's not how circuit
boards work.

